# Pink Starrett AA surface plate score.



## sic semper tyrannis (Dec 12, 2011)

Saturday I had gone down to our local machinery salvage place and noticed a 12 x12 Surface plate.  Not knowing much about them I did a bit of research and decide to go back and get it.

http://www.starrett.com/metrology/metrology-products/precision-granite/surface-plates/crystal-pink

Turns out that Starrett Crystal Pink 12x12 AA surface plates are pretty darn nice.  Retail is +$300 with some places selling for $250.00.

I think I did ok at $70.00.

Now...what can I scrape flat or measure???


----------



## grayone (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Sic

Sure looks a lot prettier than my lump of black granite and you got yourself a real bargin that's for sure.

Grayone


----------



## Highpower (Dec 13, 2011)

You know what they say. Once you go pink......  :lmao:


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Dec 13, 2011)

Bill Gruby said:


> You are getting good at spotting a super deal. That plate will last you a lifetime. Be sure to make a cover for it as you will always be setting something on it. They are a magnet for all kinds of stuff.
> 
> "Billy G" :thumbzup::thumbzup::thumbzup:




Came with a nice  home made plywood cover too!!!

I need to find a convenient home for it now.  

Ric


----------



## churchjw (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice score.  I keep looking for one like that but no luck so far.  Did find a usable substitute about a year ago.  






Was in a junk shop and they had jewelry displayed on it in a case.  It is a glass front silvered mirror about 2 inches thick.  A friend that is into optics said it was probably out of some old military equipment.  It is engraved as tested optically flat.  I made the wood case for it.  Ended up paying $2.00 for it.

Jeff


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW that is a HUGE chunk of glass.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice catch. With that size, should the need arise, you can send it off for cal/cert rather than pay someone to come to your shop. Most home shops don't need the actual documentation for their surface plates, but it's nice to know it's really flat, and just how flat it is.


----------

